# Deviate DNA40



## Riddle (13/2/15)

I wonder what the price on one of these would be like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

I will buy it in a heartbeat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Riddle (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I will buy it in a heartbeat


It is good looking. Very different. But it's like the lambhorghini of vaping.


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

I want it!!! What site is it on?


----------



## Riddle (13/2/15)

Someone posted in another group I'm in. I'm still trying to find a link to it.


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Riddle said:


> Someone posted in another group I'm in. I'm still trying to find a link to it.


When you find a link please le me know.


----------



## Riddle (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> When you find a link please le me know.


Will do. From what I found so far it has only been leaked. It has not yet been released.


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Riddle said:


> Will do. From what I found so far it has only been leaked. It has not yet been released.


Okay shot buddy. Thx for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch (13/2/15)

Looks like a piece of HR Giger work. Very cool looking mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

@PutRid check this out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (13/2/15)

Omf!!! Must have!! That is sooo sick


----------



## Riddle (13/2/15)

You guys know this thing is probably going to be like $500 ... It looks like it costs that much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/2/15)

Looks freaking cool!


First thing I thought of when I saw this was my Dainese Boots

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (13/2/15)

Riddle said:


> You guys know this thing is probably going to be like $500 ... It looks like it costs that much


No dont say that.


----------



## Riddle (13/2/15)

PutRid said:


> No dont say that.


Haha. I don't know any estimate pricing but i can only imagine


----------



## PutRid (13/2/15)

Riddle said:


> Haha. I don't know any estimate pricing but i can only imagine


I hope not. Although very appealing, it looks very uncomfortable to hold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

PutRid said:


> I hope not. Although very appealing, it looks very uncomfortable to hold.


Ill pay easy $500 for this. Would just like to see it from all sides and the screen.


----------



## MurderDoll (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Ill pay easy $500 for this. Would just like to see it from all sides and the screen.




You have too much money!


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Zodd said:


> You have too much money!


Its not that. Art cost money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Its not that. Art cost money


Agreed. How many people spend over R10000 for a painting that sits on the wall and does nothing but look good.


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Riddle said:


> Agreed. How many people spend over R10000 for a painting that sits on the wall and does nothing but look good.


You get it lol


----------



## MurderDoll (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Its not that. Art cost money




Ha ha. Believe me. I know what you're talking about.

All will be revealed soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Ha ha. Believe me. I know what you're talking about.
> 
> All will be revealed soon enough.



Now you have perked up my interest! Spill the beans and make it FAST!


----------



## MurderDoll (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now you have perked up my interest! Spill the beans and make it FAST!



All in good time. 

Cant spill the beans before I even get to see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (13/2/15)

First thought was Xenomorph from Aliens.


----------



## Alex (15/2/15)

That is one awesome looking mod.


----------



## huffnpuff (15/2/15)

Pity it's only a DNA40. Meaning that with a mod looking like that I'd be expecting at the very least an alien-bursting-out-of-chest type hit.


----------

